# Fonelab forensics question



## Physics (Sep 18, 2019)

Greetings. Some may know me from my original post here on the forum, from which I’ve received a great deal of support. Thank you. I’m going to do a FoneLab forensics exam on my wife’s phone and want to know one critical element- that is, WHEN certain text messages were deleted. I need dates and times to further support the theory that she absolutely knew AT THE TIME the texts were received and sent that they were inappropriate - and deleted them. She claims that if I find some deleted messages on her phone, it’s because she randomly deletes extraneous texts as a habit from the old days of limited storage. I believe I already have all the messages because even though she potentially deleted some on her phone “as a habit” and then later when confronted with me wanting to see the texts, she deleted ALL the inappropriate ones and showed me only the sanitized version, without any inappropriate texts. So, to prove additional guilty mind, I need to prove when she actually deleted them, if any, before she deleted more of them. Thanks.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't know if it will tell you that, but if you find new text messages, then it doesn't really matter.

One way to know without that data, is look at the messages before you restore them. If there are older, undeleted messages, and if the content of the new messages is questionable, then you would be a fool to believe it was random chance.

Restore the phone, verify the messages, that will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

Do the examination anyway. You’ll need to put together a very detailed study of their texts in order to respond to her claim that she wasn’t aware of the flirty or suggestive nature of the texts.

With or without the date of deletion, I think the content of the deleted messages prior to confrontation (if any) will speak for themselves. It’s not just the content but whether there’s a pattern of her taking the initiative and reaching out to him first in each exchange. 

Recovering texts (that you haven't seen before) will confirm whether and to what extent she was routinely deleting messages (prior to the confrontation) to save space; and if she was deleting messages did she just delete the flirty texts?

In discussing the texts with her, remember to focus on her actions vs her words (excuses). For example, if she was unaware that the texts were flirty, how would she know which texts to delete or edit after the confrontation? 

Furthermore, in reviewing their texts, I observed she used flirty emojis for the first two months (Jan & Feb) and then she stopped. 
While the OM’s use of flirty emojis escalated, including routinely signing off with ‘love’ … and one time calling her his sweetheart. 

Why did she stop using flirty emojis? And If she thought it was inappropriate to use flirty emojis, why did she not stop him?


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

You may already be aware of this.

From Dec 15, 2018 through August 31, 2019 (the last text posted here) there were two lengthy gaps in their fairly constant and often flirty text exchange.

They may have been talking on the phone (check the phone log) or perhaps she deleted the texts. Under the circumstances the gaps should be explained.

May 13 -June 21

June 25 - August 8


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

You have a printout of the text before you confronted her and she deleted a bunch of them right . Use that as a reference.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Keep in mind this is not a game you will win. Here's the cycle:

- You present proof. She tells a contrived and illogical lie to explain the situation
- You waste lots of time and effort disproving that lie
- You present proof. She tells a contrived and illogical lie to explain the situation
- You waste lots of time and effort disproving that lie
....

This isn't a court trial where an impartial judge makes a decision. This is trying to get a liar to admit that she's lying. She won't be convinced by any proof you bring her. She'll just make up another lie that she's not a liar.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Physics said:


> want to know one critical element- that is, WHEN certain text messages were deleted. I need dates and times to further support the theory that she absolutely knew AT THE TIME the texts were received and sent that they were inappropriate - and deleted them. .


It doesn't track when the delete occurred unfortunately.

You'll know by the nature of the texts why they were deleted.

I'm sure texts with other people about normal things from the same time period were not deleted.

She is essentially admitting that you're going to find more. She is probably scared of what you will find. Be careful, if she knows you are going to run it, her phone may suddenly get wiped back to factory reset.

Back it up to icloud ASAP if you haven't already.

Glad you are doing this.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

wilson said:


> Keep in mind this is not a game you will win. Here's the cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could like this twice. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

She'll always have an excuse.


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

I admire your efforts to insist on full disclosure and I believe it provides a solid long term foundation for you to heal. Note the emphasis on your healing? It really doesn’t matter whether she intentionally damaged your trust in her. Rather what will she do now and in the future to help you heal and restore trust?

IMO an over looked black hole that may trigger you 1 year from now is what did they talk about during the 2 lunches totaling 6 ½ hours. In view of the flirty texts, I think the lunch conversation needs to be examined and discussed as well. Especially since she lost all track of time and didn’t even think to call to let you know she’d be returning later than what is typical for a lunch.

The deleted texts may shine light on the black hole.

In addition, I suggest she summarize and identify topics along with the time for each major subject discussed during lunch (e.g., HS, Parents, his divorce and/or other traumas, work, future life goals). 

You can then follow up with more specific questions to identify personal topics that violate the privacy of a marital relationship or shares information that can be used as a wedge or exposes the vulnerability of your relationship. For example, in any of the main topics did they discuss her marriage, kids, husband, satisfaction with her marriage/life/career?

I’m not suggesting an aggressive interrogation to punish or shame her (she’s done plenty to herself already). The lunch conversation topics represent another opportunity for you two to identify, discuss, and agree on boundaries going forward. The unknown details relating to the lunch conversations also represent a possible trigger for you down the road.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Physics said:


> Greetings. Some may know me from my original post here on the forum, from which I’ve received a great deal of support. Thank you. I’m going to do a FoneLab forensics exam on my wife’s phone and want to know one critical element- that is, WHEN certain text messages were deleted. I need dates and times to further support the theory that she absolutely knew AT THE TIME the texts were received and sent that they were inappropriate - and deleted them. She claims that if I find some deleted messages on her phone, it’s because she randomly deletes extraneous texts as a habit from the old days of limited storage. I believe I already have all the messages because even though she potentially deleted some on her phone “as a habit” and then later when confronted with me wanting to see the texts, she deleted ALL the inappropriate ones and showed me only the sanitized version, without any inappropriate texts. So, to prove additional guilty mind, I need to prove when she actually deleted them, if any, before she deleted more of them. Thanks.


Dear Physics;

As others have said why bother. Seriously, sit down with a fine (small) bottle of sipping Scotch or Bourbon and set a mirror up so you can look yourself in the eyes when you ask yourself some important questions.

What is it that you hope to gain from all this investigative effort? Do you think that in Perry Mason style she will confess and beg you to forgive her, that she will admit defeat and tell your family, friends, etc. that she is a terrible person? It isn't going to happen.

So what is really going on? Ask yourself that question. Are you so upset with the reality of your situation that you have created an all consuming diversion to keep your mind busy? Is this something that will keep you from focusing on thinking about divorcing her or moving on with your life? 

One of the interesting things that people do is to work themselves up into a frenzy over things. Sometimes people need to make their cheating spouse into a villain and seek to make them confess. Let's assume for a minute that she does confess, beg your forgiveness and the forgiveness of family and friends. What will you do differently from what you need to do to move on with repairing your life? If the answer is nothing, then stop it and just work on moving forward with your life. 

Good luck.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

wilson said:


> Keep in mind this is not a game you will win. Here's the cycle:
> 
> - You present proof. She tells a contrived and illogical lie to explain the situation
> - You waste lots of time and effort disproving that lie
> ...


Agree. The evidence gathering is not for him to just keep having one confrontation after another, it is to open to his eyes to what exactly is going on.


----------



## mickybill (Nov 29, 2016)

re16 said:


> Agree. The evidence gathering is not for him to just keep having one confrontation after another, it is to open to his eyes to what exactly is going on.


I think Physic is looking at healing what has gone wrong in the M.
I also think he is hoping that the affair was emotional and not physical.

In order to forgive he needs to know what he is forgiving.

Can he forgive more inappropriate flirting? Probably.
Can he forgive a text from Mrs Physic reminding her friend to bring more condoms this time? Probably not.

Hopefully Physic will be somewhat relieved and Mrs Physic will see what damage she did by encouraging a relationship with another man.And they rebuild what was lost.

There is still the question about the two 3 hour face to face get togethers?
Was that their only in person meeting?


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

No, there was a 3rd date. From the posts, their second lunch (3 1/2 hours long) triggered a confrontation (but at that time Physics did not reveal that he had read and now had ready access to their texts).

When confronted she immediately minimized and dismissed his concerns - and then she turned around and agreed to meet the OM a few days latter at a private house party hosted by a mutual old HS friend (and which by its nature excluded Physics). 

Also, of interest is that in this current text exchange the OM had resumed calling her 'sweetheart' (to which she did not object).

Although they drove in separate cars, their plan was to both attend and meet up at the party.


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

It's been a while since I looked, but I think there is a timestamp of when the text was originally sent, if it is recoverable. 

I think that is better than the date of deletion.


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

Did they actually talk on their phones or instead video chat in iMessage? 

Is her phone backed up to iTunes or iCloud? If so, the messages are still there. 

With respect to recovering messages off her phone, perhaps you should consider hiring a pro.


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

Just a note that someone posted an answer to your FonLab question on another thread. Evidently there's a box you have to check in order to access deleted texts.


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

Another note: Someone else was able to see deleted texts off the iphone but you need to sync and back-up to a computer and look in the back-up files. They are hidden in code but you can see the conversations.


----------



## Physics (Sep 18, 2019)

Robert22205 said:


> Did they actually talk on their phones or instead video chat in iMessage?
> 
> Is her phone backed up to iTunes or iCloud? If so, the messages are still there.
> 
> With respect to recovering messages off her phone, perhaps you should consider hiring a pro.


Phones are backed up using ICloud. We haven’t used iTunes in years. Fonelab failed to connect to ICloud. I’ve emailed tech support for answers. Nothing yet.


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

Physics said:


> Phones are backed up using ICloud. We haven’t used iTunes in years. Fonelab failed to connect to ICloud. I’ve emailed tech support for answers. Nothing yet.


You need the iCloud username (usually an email address) and password to connect to iCloud, which is different from the phone's passcode.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Look it is doubtful you are going to get a lot. The only thing the tool does is go back over iphone backups and pull the data out of the backups. which is great if you pay a premium and ensure your icloud does not fill up. However my wife's phone and icloud account stay full of junk so most of the backups fail. If this is the case with your wife's icloud account then there may be nothing. 

I am pretty sure by what I have read the issue is not over. They just moved away from texting. You need figure what if the issue is still ongoing. It's highly likely she's moved onto snapchat or other services to get around the txt backlog issue. 

Texting is going away nowadays everything is done using Instagram, Snapchat, and other data driven applications. Your best bet is to get her a password application like lastpass. Let her know she can put all her passwords in there to make it easier to login. See if she is dumb enough to drop her account passwords in there for you to use. Also throw a Voice Activated Recorder in her car. Don't ever assume you have put an end to an affair. The only person that can really end an affair is the WS. It doesn't sound like she is making that choice it appears she is waiting around to see what she got caught doing rather than really coming clean.

There is a link in my signature for going about gathering evidence.


----------

